# Some qS piccies.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

*My fav -*









[smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice m8,

did not get a chance on my qS this weekend as toooooo busy & bad weather!!!!!  

R they leds in the front headlamps :?: :?:


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

give me them wheels....... now :lol: 
that looks nice..... im looking to purchase qs wheels in the future, i dont really want replicas though..... any thoughts?

alan


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

LEDZEPP said:


> give me them wheels....... now :lol:
> that looks nice..... im looking to purchase qs wheels in the future, i dont really want replicas though..... any thoughts?
> 
> alan


Try the Stealers about £500 each for originals :!: :!: :!: :!: [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Have not seen any 2nd hand original qs wheels for sale for a long time??

Good Luck...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

quote="LEDZEPP"]give me them wheels....... now :lol: 
that looks nice..... im looking to purchase qs wheels in the future, i dont really want replicas though..... any thoughts?

alan[/quote]

With the corrosion on some QS rims I've seen you might be safer with reps lol


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Very Stylish colour - very nice 

Seasurfer


----------



## audipopoff (Apr 28, 2009)

can you please let me no wer u can buy those headlights, i have looked everywer, ther the 1s wid da LEDS right?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

audipopoff said:


> can you please let me no wer u can buy those headlights, i have looked everywer, ther the 1s wid da LEDS right?


English?


----------

